# Instant Pectin - Re-process jam? Help



## tljenisch

I water bath processed 3 batches of grape jam using "Ball Instant Pectin" instead of the original.....about 6 hours ago, jam is very runny in jars processed.   Has anyone ever re-processed using the "ball original pectin" instructions? Any suggestions of what next?


----------



## sparrowgrass

My first suggestion is to set the jars away somewhere undisturbed for a week--they may set up later.  Sometimes it takes a while.  

You shouldn't jiggle jars for 12 to 24 hours anyhow--the seal needs time to cool.

I made some peach preserves that are very runny--I think they will be nice over icecream or in yogurt.


----------



## mcnerd

Instant Pectin is for making a "no cook" freezer type jam and is destroyed by cooking.  Reprocessing with regular pectin probably won't work unless you never added sugar the first time and add it the second time in exactly the steps called for in the recipe.  No guarantees it would still gel however.  

Other options, besides just tossing everything and chalking it up to lesson learned, you could add Instant ClearJel® to individual jars to thicken up the solution; or you could find Pomona Pectin and reprocess your 'jam' using it.  This commercial pectin is so good it will gel water.  Of course your fruit that has been cooked and canned twice may not have much left in it to be worth eating.


----------

